# Attic and Gambrel roof space insulation



## Ceticksho (Aug 14, 2017)

Our bedroom wall got really cold last year at 5 degrees or so and actually had ice form where my head touched (no headboard) but luckily it was small and dried off during the day. 

Which brings to the question of the insulation in the Attic edge facing the outside. Should there be or should I stuff some insulation between the space where directly below would be the wall?

Also our head faces the front of the Gambrel style roof with just enough space to hunch over and crawl. This space obviously gets very cold and saw that it has R19 insulation. Should I replace with something higher? Could I also cover it with plastic sheathing to keep the draft out?

https://i.imgur.com/2uhgQzN.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1sDKznN.jpg


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

In the first photo the top of the wall should be insulated. With the floor in that attic area you likely don't have enough insulation below the floor. Any plastic for drafts would have been between the drywall and studs, anywhere else can cause other problems.
Are you getting enough heat in the living space.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, What's your location?
https://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
That insulation looks really sloppy to me, and there's none on top of the wall.
NO on the plastic over the insulation!
That would form a vapor barrier on the wrong side of the conditioned surface.
Has the attic been air sealed?
Air sealing is as simple as sealing up around any electric, plumbing, lighting in the attic with spray foam.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Adding pics to thread:


----------



## Ceticksho (Aug 14, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> In the first photo the top of the wall should be insulated. With the floor in that attic area you likely don't have enough insulation below the floor. Any plastic for drafts would have been between the drywall and studs, anywhere else can cause other problems.
> Are you getting enough heat in the living space.


We are in New Hampshire. Okay will definitely get some insulation in there. We do have efficient oil heating boiler BUT we are in the process of replacing some of the original windows (home was built in 1988) so there's a draft which we temporary used plastic sheets last winter being the first winter in this house.



joecaption said:


> #1, What's your location?
> https://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table
> That insulation looks really sloppy to me, and there's none on top of the wall.
> NO on the plastic over the insulation!
> ...


Okay I figured there was a reason plastics aren't used with the insulation. 
So the attic wall should be covered all the way to the top where the attic vent side is minus the underneath the roof?

As far as I know they are air sealed but yes, I agree on the insulation being sloppy as they don't feel snug but rather loose that I can just pull away and feel like they may fall any time soon.

Now that I think about it, on the second photo if I walk all the way across, the triangular wall facing outside has no insulation there either.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Ceticksho said:


> We are in New Hampshire. Okay will definitely get some insulation in there. We do have efficient oil heating boiler BUT we are in the process of replacing some of the original windows (home was built in 1988) so there's a draft which we temporary used plastic sheets last winter being the first winter in this house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The outer wall with roofing on it should not be insulated. When Joe mentioned air sealing he is talking about sealing around outlets and any other holes between warm and cold spaces.
Frost on the wall says that heat is not getting to that area, the insulation slows heat loss but you have to have heat to lose. You may need a fan to circulate the heat.


----------

